# The After Market GPU Cooling Club



## 1nf3rn0x (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi guys, this is the club that is dedicated to all graphic cards with non reference coolers or an after market cooler you have bought. You can talk about the temps, build quality etc. Any card is welcome. 

My GTS 250's in my second rig. 







Keeps the cards nice and cool, 35c idle, 49c load!

If you wanna be a member just say and I will add you ASAP  Oh and by the way, please say what cooler you have 

Members: 1nf3rn0x-Galaxy Custom Cooler (Club President )
AsRock
AlienIsGOD-Zalman VF-1000
rangerone766-MCW80 Water Cooling
Radical_Edward-Arctic Cooling L2 Pro
JATownes: Zalman VF-1000


----------



## AsRock (Aug 15, 2010)

Well ya can add me  then ya wont be lonely  hehe..

Scythe MUSASHI
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34245&d=1268789447

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34246&d=1268789455

i'll add some more later.


Anyone one know how to make already uploaded pics show as


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 15, 2010)

Im in, I love my Zalman VF1000.  Easily one of the best aftermarket coolers i have used.


----------



## rangerone766 (Aug 15, 2010)

does my mcw80 block on a gtx285 count? if not i have a hr-03gt in a box somewhere. thats deffinatly aftermarket.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a Arctic Cooling L2 Pro on my 5770. That counts, right? 






The AC fan and I had a disagreement... (I intend on replacing it with a 120mm fan.)


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes, both of those count. Welcome to the club


----------



## JATownes (Aug 15, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Im in, I love my Zalman VF1000.  Easily one of the best aftermarket coolers i have used.



This is very true.  Count me in too.

56k Nuclear Bomb  
Zalman VF-1000 on HD4850:


----------

